# Deep drop tuesday or wednesday



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Need two or three to go deep drop tuesday or wednesday. Quick trip out and in. Maybe a short hour troll for a Wahoo or BFT. Leave around 8 back around 3 no later. Cost 20 gallons fuel each. PM. Gene


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for all replys. We have a six man crew now. But PM me if you would like and can go during the week. It will be short notice trips. Weather this time of the year, you got to go when it's calm. Thanks Gene


----------



## grassbed hunter (Apr 6, 2008)

man i would kill to get in on a trip with yall if yall ever need a person i am always ready i have no job so just pm me no matter how short notice will leave my phone number in a pm you guys seem to catch fish when everyone else just talks a bout it :bowdown::bowdown


----------



## ebbtide (Oct 7, 2007)

I would be interested any time just let me know .

Thanks Bruce 251 269 9694


----------

